# Wie dauerhaft individuelle USE-Variablen für Programme?

## Marvin-X

Hallo,

nach mehrmaligen lesen des Portage Handbuch und der Howto für Use hab ich nicht verstanden wie ich folgendes realisieren kann.

Beispiel: 

In /etc/make.conf hab ich als USE="x" stehen. Ich will vim einmergen. Die X-Unterstützung für vim interessiert mich nicht, also geb ich ein 

```
export USE="-X"
```

Soweit so gut, somit wird vim ohne X-Unterstützung gebaut. Jetzt steht natürlich nach wie vor X in meiner USE drin. Bei einem emerge world würde doch bei einer Neuübersetzung der Programme vim doch jetzt mit X kompiliert werden, oder habe ich irgendwas falsch verstanden?

Ich würde gerne die Option -X für vim dauerhaft behalten wollen.

Any Hints?

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

Du mußt nur unter /etc/make.conf die USE="X" in USE="-X" ändern. Nähere Infos findest Du auch unter: http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/use-howto.html

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Altanos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du mußt nur unter /etc/make.conf die USE="X" in USE="-X" ändern. 

 

Das ist nicht was ich suche. Somit bezieht sich dieses Flag bei einer neukompilierung auf alle Anwendungen. Das will ich ja nicht, sondern nur bestimmte Programme die ich händisch ohne X kompiliere sollen bei einem emerge world wieder ohne X kompiliert werden. Die anderen Programme sollen schon nach wie vor mit X neu übersetzt werden. Ansonsten ist das händische setzen, bzw. ausschliessen von USE-Variablen eigentlich witzlos.

----------

